

Exxon Surpasses Apple as World’s Most Valuable Company - diminish
http://business.time.com/2013/01/25/exxon-surpasses-apple-as-worlds-most-valuable-company/

======
elliptic
Let's keep in mind that Exxon and Apple are the world's most valuable publicly
traded companies. There are a number of state-owned 0&G companies that are
more valuable than both. I believe I read that the market cap, if it were to
go public, of Saudi Aramco would be in the 5-10 trillion dollar range.

------
xoail
In other words, Apple drops below Exxon.

------
josh2600
This is not news :/... Hacker or otherwise. The volatility of a stock is not
interesting. The long term implications of this inversion are essentially
moot.

